

Show HN: Fiction Bundle, a bundle site for ebooks - thgil
http://fictionbundle.com

======
breadbox
See also storybundle.com, which is very similar.

------
ganessh
why only fiction?

~~~
thgil
Fiction is so huge and is something that captivates readers of every age.
Other genres are more limiting in this respect. Fiction is the genre that
appeals to us the most so we decide to focus on just great fiction.

